# NDWF Flickerftails



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Date: Wed 17 May 
Subject: NDWF Flickertales-May 2006

Rolling Plains Sportsmen Host 3-D Shoot

The Rolling Plains Sportsmen's Club recently held its annual Indoor 3-D Shoot at the local community building in Stanley. The folks at Rolling Plains have been hosting this event for the last 10 years, and have hosted similar shoots in the past. This year it had its largest number of participants ever, with more than 200 testing their skills during this two-day event. Rolling Plains club member Travis Rodenhieser says, "every year we hear the comment that this is the best shoot in the state." He says that's because it draws stiff competition from across North Dakota as well as archers from Montana and South Dakota.

The setup for this 3-D shoot is unique in that it utilizes the entire arena floor which is made of sand and dirt. Archers are challenged by the building's lower lighting which creates a realistic setting to the shoot versus something held inside a gymnasium or other facility. The shooting line consists of 20 natural life-size targets set at ranges from 15 yards to 50 yards for adults and five yards to 15 yards for children. The Rolling Plains 3-D Shoot also features moving targets which add to the challenge of the course, as well as a **** shoot which allows an archer to shoot down a semi-darkened alley while seated on a stump.

The "novelty shoot" for the past two years was a challenge where archers would shoot through a steel heart set at 20-25 yards to gain an extra 10 points for their score. Alongside the 3-D shoot, a 200-300 round spot tournament was held in the upstairs range. This event has been extremely successful and continues to grow in popularity every year.

If plans come together, the Rolling Plains Sportsman's Club hopes to host the NDBA State Indoor Tourney in 2008 or 2009. It also plans to continue hosting winter indoor archery once a week leading up to the annual Indoor 3-D Shoot. The Sportsmen look for continued success and growth with this club event.

For a list of winners from this year's Rolling Plains Sportsmen's 3-D shoot look inside this issue of Flickertales.

First Place Finishers at the 2006 Rolling Plains Sportsmen's Club 3-D Tournament

March 25 & 26

AM BHFSUL........................ DARIN WOLD 218

AM BHFSL........................... KEN ROED 192

AM FS................................... SCOTT JOHNSON 222

AM BHBB............................. DARREN JOHNSTON 130

AM TRAD............................ CRAIG RICHARDSON 127

AM SENIOR BHFSUL......... JAMES SIGMAN 186

AM SENIOR FS.................. TERRY KISSNER 186

AY MBHFSUL...................... PAUL WOLLMUTH 202

AY MBHFSL........................ DUSTIN SHATZ 103

AY MFS................................ KYLE HASS 214

AY MBHBB.......................... REESE CONLIN 89

YM BHFSUL........................ JON ZACHER 154

YM BHFSL........................... ZACH MARTENS 126

YM FS.................................. GUS TARNAVSKY 127

AF BHFSUL.......................... CONNIE HVAL 157

AF BHFSL............................ SARA FREDRICKSON 109

AF FS................................... BARB MATTE 184

AF TRAD............................. MARA FLEXER 48

AY BHFSUL........................ MELANIE FAULKNER 178

YF BHFSUL.......................... RANDI GUSTAFSON 148

CUB MBHFSUL................... MICAH JACOBSEN 226

CUB MBHFSL...................... EVAN WHEELER 183

CUB MFS............................ ZDENEK SKALICKY 181

CUB MBHBB....................... CODY LIES 151

CUB FBHFSUL................... SHELBY HASS 191

CUB FBHFSL....................... MATTIE RICHARDSON 180

CUB FBHBB......................... CHELSEY LIES 127

MITE MBHFSUL................. CHASE CONWAY 214

MITE MBHFSL.................... DALTON COOPER 197

MITE MBHBB..................... TOM WOLD 129

MITE FBHFSUL.................. PAIGE WEISHAAR 108

MITE FBHFSL..................... KYLA HAMILTON 123

MITE FBHBB....................... MADDIE MEIERS 94

MEN'S TWO - PERSON BEST ARROW-SIGHTS

DARIN WOLD/WES FAULKNER 236

MEN'S TWO - PERSON BEST ARROW- NO SIGHTS

CRAIG RICHARDSON/KENT REIERSON 177

WOMEN'S TWO - PERSON BEST ARROW- SIGHTS

BARB MATTE/TERESA HASS 158

300 ROUNDS

AM BHFSUL................ ALLEN HAMMEREN 300 38X

AM BHFSL.................... KENT REIERSON 287 25X

AM FS.......................... DARIN WOLD 300 57X

AM SENIOR BHFSUL.. BILL EMMERSON 291 27X

AM SENIOR FS........... MORRIS TARNAVSKY 277 19X

AY MBHFSUL............. KYLE HASS 298 41X

AY MBHFSL................. JAKE RASMUSSEN 294 27X

YM FS......................... GUS TARNAVSKY 293 21X

AF FS............................ VONNIE TARNAVSKY 276 14X

YF BHFSUL................. RANDI GUSTAFSON 274 18X

CUB MBHFSUL.......... MICAH JACOBSEN 284 22X

MITE MBHFSUL.......... CHASE CONWAY 277 23X

200 ROUNDS

AM BHFSUL................ PHIL KELLY 200 24X

AM FS.......................... JAY HASS 200 38X

AY MFS........................ KYLE HASS 200 28X

YM BHFSUL................ SAM JOHNSON 167 4X

CUB MBHFSUL........... CARSON HARTWIG 189 8X

MITE MBHFSUL........... CHASE CONWAY 188 18X

AF BHFSUL................. CONNIE HVAL 179 9X

AF FS........................... BARB MATTE 182 10X

CUB FBHFSUL............ SHELBY HASS 62 2X

Camp Volunteers Needed

The NDWF Youth Conservation Camp is still a couple months away, but we'd like to get a few more volunteers lined up so we don't have to scramble at the last minute. We're looking for certified Hunter's Education instructors to help us out with our "shoot day" on Wednesday, Aug. 9. On this day the kids get to practice their aim with some trap shooting, archery, pistol shooting, black powder rifles, and more.

We also need responsible boaters to help us out with our kids fishing day on Friday, Aug. 11. We'll have 80 kids at camp and we'd like to be able to offer each one a full day out on the lake.

If you can help us out with either of these events contact our main office at 701-222-2557 or 1-888-257-2557 or e-mail us at [email protected]. You can also contact our camp coordinator, Paula Mielke at 701-743-4196 or e-mail her at [email protected].

*Survey Challenge

The North Dakota Wildlife Federation got a pleasant surprise in the mail the other day. Jim Heggeness of Fargo and his "wildlife club of one" felt so strongly about the high fence hunting survey challenge from the Red River Area Sportsmen's club that he donated $100 to the survey fund. Jim says he stands behind the NDWF's effort to see what people think of these "canned hunts." Jim says he personally would like to see all 121 game farms in North Dakota shut down. Heggeness says he just hopes his donation "will get other people off their butts, and get these things out of here." Thanks for your help, Jim, you are a true sportsman. The challenge is still out there, who will be next to get involved?*
(hats off to Jim) :beer:

North Dakota State Fair

This summer the NDWF will have a booth at the North Dakota State Fair in Minot. The fair runs from July 21-29. At our booth we will be promoting the NDWF, selling raffle tickets for a beautiful canoe-shaped gun cabinet, and also fulfilling the requirements of a grant we have with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service (FWS). Through this grant we are promoting the many conservation and land management programs of the FWS.

Nine days at the fair is a long time and we would like to extend an invitation to our affiliate clubs to spend some time in the booth. If you'd like to volunteer some of your time and help us promote the NDWF and our grant, we would be happy to allow you to promote the efforts of your local clubs. If you have any interest in helping out at the fair, give Shawn McKenna a call at 1-888-827-2557 or e-mail at [email protected].

And the Winner is...

The North Dakota Wildlife Federation and the Barnes County Wildlife Federation held their annual spring banquet on April 1 in Valley City. There, John Nelson of Hope, North Dakota was the big winner. His lucky ticket was drawn, netting him the grand prize. John had his choice of 3 different vehicles or $15,000 cash. John took the cash option which was new to the raffle this year. This year's NDWF/BCWF banquet was attended by more than 300 people. The NDWF would like to thank everyone who made this event such a success. In particular, we thank Perry Kapaun and everyone at the Barnes County Wildlife Federation for all their hard work...GREAT JOB! We hope to see you all again next year.

Other big prize winners at the banquet were:

Browning 300WSM

- Mike Baarstad, Nome

Phoenix Gas Grill

- Jeff Nathan, Valley City

$1,000 Camp Cash

- Bruce Anundson, Valley City

Lowrance Sonar/GPS Unit

- Hugh Mayer, Minot

Terry Redlin Prints:

Judy Boley, Minot

Goose Kapaun, Valley City

Jesse Pabst, Sanborn

Renae Larson, Cooperstown

Joy Berntson, Sanborn

Roger Sandvig, Sheldon

Ed Attelson, Spiritwood

Bob Wahlund, Valley City

Killoran Trucking, Buffalo

Chuck Stowman, Valley City

$200.00:

Jody Jacobson, Valley City

Joe Lunde, Valley City

Jody Pabst, Sanborn

Dan Henes, Minot

Dan Aasmundstad, Anchorage, Alaska

Other Prizes:

Dan Neva, Terra Opatz, Gary Wieck, David Johnson, Rick Taylor, Ken Erickson, Mike Sorg, Roger Louden, Dave Roberg, Matt Clauson, Conrad Carlson, Dennis Maresh, Charlene Stenson, Shelley Differing, Nick Opatz

Club Calendar

Barnes County Wildlife Club

June 3 - Take a Kid Fishing Day at Lake Ashtabula

June 10-11 - Walleye Tournament

June 14 - Meeting at 6 p.m. at the VFW Club in Valley City

Central Morton Sportsmen's Club

May 25 - Kid's Fishing Derby at Sweet Briar

Fingal Wildlife Club

May 18 - Monthly meeting at 7 p.m. at the City Hall

Grand Forks County Wildlife Club

May 17 - Meeting at 7 p.m. at Dakota Hunting Club in Grand Forks

Hannaford Conservation and Wildlife

June 11 - Meeting at 6:30 p.m. at the Shack in Hannaford

Hettinger Rod and Gun Club

Open shooting every Wednesday at 7 p.m. at the Rod & Gun Club

Kindred Wildlife Club

June 3 - Cowboy Action Shoot

June 7 - Meeting at 7 p.m. Kindred Wildlife Park

June 24 - Cowboy Action Shoot

Kulm Rod and Gun Club

June 15 - Monthly meeting at 8 p.m. at the Community Center in Kulm

Red River Area Sportsmen's Club

May 18 - Jr. Wildlife Club/Fishing from 6-7 p.m. at the Kidder Recreation Area in Wahpeton

May 18 - Monthly meeting at 7:30 p.m. , Kidder Recreation Area, Wahpeton

June 3 - Catfish Tournament from 7-5 p.m., Kidder Recreation Area, Wahpeton

June 15 - Jr. Wildlife Club/Outdoor Archery from 6-7 p.m., Wahpeton Archery Range

June 15 - Monthly meeting at 7:30 p.m., site to be announced

Rolling Plains Sportsmen's Club

June 5 - Meeting at 8 p.m. at the Club House in Stanley

Sandhills Archery Club

May 17 - Board meeting at 7 p.m. at the Park

May 25 - Hooked on Scouting from 5-9 p.m. at the main picnic area and pond in the Park

June 9-10 - Boy Scouts Day Camp from 6:30 a.m.-5:30 p.m.

June 21 - Board meeting at 7 p.m. at the Park

Southwest Anglers Association

May 20 - Kid's Fishing Derby at the Turtle Pike Dike in Dickinson. Registration from 8 a.m.-noon

June 12 - Meeting at 7:30 p.m. at the Dickinson Eagles

Turtle Mountain Wildlife Club

June 12 - Monthly Meeting at 8 p.m. in Dunseith


----------

